# Do you have a conversation with yourself in your head [ot talking, what ever]



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Ah, I just noticed it. Heres a conversation with myself:

Mind 1: Ah, people seem so oblivious.
Mind 2: I know!
Mind 1: Well of course you'll agree with me; your me!
Mind 2: Or am I?
Mind 1: Well, if you weren't me I would be insane.
Mind 2: I hope your not an insane person.....
Mind 1: Me too....
Outloud: *giggles*

Creeeeeepyyyyy....... It would propably be more in depth, but in lack of anything better, this is an example.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, I do. Sometimes I start verbalizing it. My daughter says, "Mom, you're doing it again."

When I was in junior high I created someone in my head (sort of an imaginary friend, although I had real ones) with whom I could have the conversations that I wanted to have. Sometimes I still think of him fondly (oddly, he was male).


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I have conversations with myself all the time.
When I'm alone, I do it out loud...in a British accent.
I'm not sure whether I can call it a monologue, a dialogue, or what exactly - because it is hard to tell how many "people" are speaking.
There is no point at which I am actually thinking "this is Azrael #1" and "this is Azrael #2"...I simply often disagree with myself.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Azrael said:


> I have conversations with myself all the time.
> When I'm alone, I do it out loud...in a British accent.
> I'm not sure whether I can call it a monologue, a dialogue, or what exactly - because it is hard to tell how many "people" are speaking.
> There is no point at which I am actually thinking "this is Azrael #1" and "this is Azrael #2"...I simply often disagree with myself.


I love a British accent like I love three piece suits.

Is it a classy accent or a common one?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Slkmcphee said:


> I love a British accent like I love three piece suits.
> 
> Is it a classy accent or a common one?


It is generally very posh. :tongue:


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't say I've ever had a conversation with myself, unless it was to annoy or to get some other reaction like that. I am master of monologues in my mind tho and playing out how a conversation with other people I know in my head. Like I bet if did/said this they would be like XXXX and ROTFLMAO that would be funny, or they would probably think I'm creeper, hmm, I wonder if this could be considered a form of rape, I'm stealing their reactions, words and probable thoughts without them knowing, and getting satisfaction out of it.......I need to quit before I go insane, yes that is what need to do. but, omg, that would be funny to watch if I did it and went it like that, lmao. 

I typically run theories in that same format of thinking as well I just chose a funny thing because it was handy in mind.
I prefer to whisper my internal conversations versus than actually speaking out loud, but I never speak and reply to myself, I just speak to the wind.


----------



## Sliad (Apr 17, 2010)

I usually have monologue with myself in the second person, especially now with my exams there I talk to myself in my head about the answer.

Mind: All right that didn't work but what if you do this?
<frantic writing>
Mind: Ah that's better, now if you just...
<more scribbling>
Mind: Q.E.D.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Slkmcphee said:


> Yes, I do. Sometimes I start verbalizing it. My daughter says, "Mom, you're doing it again."


Whoa, I thought I was the only one. I have dialogues in my head and also start verbalizing them too. For some odd reason, I subconsciously do it in front of a mirror. When I realize what I'm doing I always freak out and make sure no one is nearby.


----------



## passerby (May 25, 2010)

Quite often.


----------



## rubystone (Mar 18, 2010)

Scenery:
*me pacing back and forth in the room all by myself talking to myself*

little did i know my siblings could actually hear me...

brother(ENFP): i heard her talking to herself...why does she talk to herself?
sister(INFP): err...well...you sometimes need to talk to yourself 

i just found it out when my sister told me about it...and i was like...*blush* i wonder what part of what i'm saying to myself did he overhear..


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

I talk to imaginary people not myself. When alone I just imagine a person I know and talk to her or him out loud. The imaginary person usually just listens and nods as I have my monologue. Helps me organize my furball of senses/feelings/thoughts better.


----------



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

vel said:


> I talk to imaginary people not myself.


That's what I do, except only in my head. But I sometimes start making lip and head movements. I usually get worried and look around when I realize I'm doing it in the car. And once I realize what I'm doing, I often have a conversation with myself about how I have conversations with myself, as if I'm explaining it to someone else.

I remember one time I was sitting outside an office, and I started having an animated conversation with myself, in my head, because I was annoyed about something, and was doing all of the normal head movements. Suddenly I looked up and noticed 2 girls looking at me who gave me looks like I was crazy, then they walked off.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Azrael said:


> I have conversations with myself all the time.
> When I'm alone, I do it out loud...in a British accent.
> I'm not sure whether I can call it a monologue, a dialogue, or what exactly - because it is hard to tell how many "people" are speaking.
> There is no point at which I am actually thinking "this is Azrael #1" and "this is Azrael #2"...I simply often disagree with myself.


Do you ever do it unconsciously?


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

it's more like imagining a conversation with someone else, aloud.
it's not too different from making faeces* in the mirror. you do it too, admit it.

*i meant faces, but no, too funny.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Troisi said:


> Do you ever do it unconsciously?


Sometimes, but it is a bit different.
When it is unconscious, I do it quietly, in broken sentences, and with no accent. :crazy:


----------



## Kimoshnikov (May 7, 2010)

This is the kind of thing that led me to believe that what we think is "just me" is actually multiple "beings" and the survival of the human body is dependent upon cooperation between all of them.

Sometimes, when i'm all alone i still do not feel lonely. Perhaps i'm insane?

It's only in my head.


----------



## quillero (May 25, 2010)

Yeah I talk to myself in my head especially when I'm alone in a car, cab, bus or waiting room but I never verbalize it. I do laugh or smile or make faces though.


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

I created different characters to talk to a long time ago. It was sometime in elementary school. I used these characters to have conversations that I could not have in real life. Only one of my initial characters is based of a real person. I won't say who...because who I chose was incredibly strange.:shocked:
Nowadays I mainly pull people that I know personally and have mock conversations with them. I think this has the unfortunate (?) side effect of not talking to that person in real life when I have the opportunity. 
I don't normally talk to myself out loud (unless you count singing) but I do enjoy making my own sound effects. I went practice driving with my mother on Sunday. She gave me the most hilarious look when I made a crashing noise as I drove into a parking space. :tongue:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Lestroe said:


> I don't normally talk to myself out loud (unless you count singing) but I do enjoy making my own sound effects. I went practice driving with my mother on Sunday. She gave me the most hilarious look when I made a crashing noise as I drove into a parking space. :tongue:


I do this, too. :crazy: Sometimes I wonder if anybody hears all the macheingun and laser noises I make in a day's time.


----------



## Kimoshnikov (May 7, 2010)

Robatix said:


> I do this, too. :crazy: Sometimes I wonder if anybody hears all the macheingun and laser noises I make in a day's time.


ahhh the best part is when they do, and you know they are listening xD 

get a lot of  thefux?


----------

